# More New Mk2 Spy Shots....



## goco (Feb 3, 2006)

Dunno if anyone's already posted this link but i just saw this....

http://www.worldcarfans.com/spyphotos.c ... spy-photos


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I just hope that the rear end on those pics isnt actually going to look like that. And the rear arches look abit erm weak.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I dunno.

Given a great chasis and a good engine line-up, I could still be tempted into a Roadster version, just for old times' sake.

But I couldn't buy it on looks alone, based on those shots. Just a little too bland for me.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

oo, thats the first time ive seen a popup spolier


----------



## BentleyJava (Apr 20, 2005)

-yawn-

They'll never beat the design of the MK1.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dont be silly, thats like saying progress should never be made. The platform will be alot better than the MK1. The engines should be better too and the looks - we will have to see.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

jampott said:


> I dunno.
> 
> Given a great chasis and a good engine line-up, I could still be tempted into a Roadster version, just for old times' sake.
> 
> But I couldn't buy it on looks alone, based on those shots. Just a little too bland for me.


Tim/Jampott............. from what you've seen and heard(MKll TT)

are you not just a little bit tempted :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh fug........... somebody poke my eyes out please.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Maybe I'm being a bit old-fashioned on this one, but I still prefer the MK1. I know these are just spy shots and NOT the final model, but I think there's still alot of progress to be made in the styling for me to buy one.

Probably the problem lies in the fact that I fell in love with the MK1 TT from day ONE.

A pop-up spoiler ? I know it's a great aerodynamic thing to have, but most people would have a spoiler for looks - so this is gonna be another thing that could p!ss people off as they won't be able to modify their spoiler. :?


----------



## BentleyJava (Apr 20, 2005)

Oh I meant purely from a design/visual standpoint. I'm sure the other pieces of the puzzle will be improved. On looks alone though - I'm not sure Audi are up to it, and it is a tough act to follow. Don't get me wrong, I hope they prove me wrong.


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

God Dayyyym thats ugly, even using all my imagination.
Sooooooo plain and boring.

"Now where did I put my Boxster brochure?"


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Donners said:


> God Dayyyym thats ugly, even using all my imagination.
> Sooooooo plain and boring.
> 
> "Now where did I put my Boxster brochure?"


I've just asked my dealer to sort out some figures for the new RS4  . It's going to be expensive.


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > God Dayyyym thats ugly, even using all my imagination.
> ...


You know how to spend on cars don't you!
Go for it! I'd want a test drive in this one too though! :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Donners said:


> God Dayyyym thats ugly, even using all my imagination.
> Sooooooo plain and boring.
> 
> "Now where did I put my Boxster brochure?"


oh no come on m8, not a convertible :evil:

But I can pass you the Cayman's brochure on Sunday if you want :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Donners said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Donners said:
> ...


Not sure yet waiting to hear what the figures are...Just been thnking i free up Â£350 a month in a cople of months sooooo who knows.


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

nolive said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > God Dayyyym thats ugly, even using all my imagination.
> ...


Don't worry, If I had the money for a boxster I would stop myself and save for the Cayman anyway. Don't really like the Boxster but looks like a better choice than the Mk2 TT at the mo!


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

I think it bodes well for the April 6th launch. These latest shots show the Mk2 to be a natural progression from the Mk1. I personally like what I can see so far as long as the rear lights aren't going to remain looking like that ! I wonder how the interior will alter ?

I'm certain of one thing - the Mk1 boys are going to be so jealous of that pop-up spoiler ! :lol:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


If I was in Rs4 territory I would probably go for the Cayman S being a coupe fan?!?!?!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

saint said:


> Oh fug........... somebody poke my eyes out please.


Go on admitt it, you know you want a red one with a black roof. :lol:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

. . . so there you have it, *finally* the new TT for all to see and if the exhaust pipes are anything to go by they're snow/winter testing the 2.0T and V6 3.2 variants.

Like the pop up spoiler, it look pretty cool but that arse end has lost all the charachter of the first as it just looks just too short or the rear glass too long to accomodate more rear headroom, the internal area was perfect as it was for a car of that type. The suspension set up and snow tyres are probably not helping the look either but what worries me is that rear wheel arch, why is it not the same as the front like on the original, looks kinda goofy and makes the rear wheel look small(er)?

Use to love the way on the original the roof at the rear 'cut' into the almost horizontal plane of the boot with a definite edge but on this version it just 'blends' in - bugger!

The MK1 with 6'er body bits still has this one nailed on looks!!

Can't wait to drive one though 

Dean


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

cant comment on the drive etc as thats all speculation but on looks alone, and this looks like a good representation (eat your hats if u said the one from the truck was aphotoshop btw), i cant stand it.

Looks japanese to me.

Mind u, the lines that are ok are the mk1 lines carried over, if they changed it to look more like, no exactly like, the mark 1 ill buy one.

Oh I already did.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Donners said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Donners said:
> ...


I admit i havnt driven a Caymen..But the RS4 blew me away yesterday.


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Test drove a Cayman S when I was in germany the other week.pfffffff  light, stiff, mid engined Rear wheel drive 300 porsche ponys enough said :evil:

well not quite,I've bought the RS4 wheels already so why not getting the rest of the car at some point:lol:


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Wow, don't really like it  
If they made it any higher at the front, the could name it TTQ7 and release it as a 4x4 CoupÃ© :?


----------



## stever (Jan 10, 2003)

That thing just looks a complete backwards step.....let's hope it looks completely different come launch.....


----------



## ThomasJ (Feb 4, 2006)

Ouch...

I hope they run out of the crack that they are smoking in that design team becuase thats not a TT.. thats a Crysler gone wrong... OUCH... YUCK... ouch....

Glad I have my Original TT... not one of those


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Do you guys know how many original Mini owners slagged off the the new Mini... :roll:

Audi need to do testing... so they choose a sh1t colour and keep it dirty. They put tape all over it and choose crap wheels.

With the correct wheels, in a good colour with all the tape off... :roll:

For example, look at one of the original MK1's with 16" alloys in a sh1t colour and compare it to a 2005 225 is Avus or Black with 18" alloys.

How much different does it look? How much better does it look?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, I'm so glad my car is going to hold it's vale!

At least the spy shots look a bit like a TT this time and not some Photo Shop giggle.

But this effort looks squinty and sharp edged. Where is the rounded finesse? ..... Nah!


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Personally I think you've only got to look at the Shooting Brake and the teaser pictures that Audi have released to know that these latest spy shots are still of a heavily disguised car (well I hope so anyway). As someone who is intending to buy the new TT if it cuts the mustard I am quite happy to reserve judgement until we see the real thing.


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

OK, so i've rejected the idea of the Mark II up until this point.

If you visualise those pics with colour coded skirt and from damper, its not actually too disimilar from the mark I. I dont think in reality that they could get away from changing it too much because otherwise everyone would stick to the Mark 1.

They've kept most of the same lines and as such I think when we see the final version, we're going to like it....all IMO of course...


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Well I'll stick my neck out here and say that from what I've seen so far I think that the MK2 will be a stunning evoloution of the original.

You can see a lot of the lines/details have been carried over from the shooting brake.

And as for a pop up spoiler [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Roll on April 6th 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

[smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> [smiley=stupid.gif]


We'll see :lol: Given the rate you change motors you'll have one before the year is out :wink:

Iceman will have the last laugh at us all :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jam225 said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=stupid.gif]
> ...


Maybe...However im waiting for a call back from my dealer on some new RS4 figures...If he finds me a monthly payment that i like i maybe jumping ship  However i really do doubt it. Dont think my money is going to strtch that far.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

if the dealer cant get figures you like pm me, im a part time loan shark


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> if the dealer cant get figures you like pm me, im a part time loan shark


Can i have it over 25 years


----------



## TwilighT (Feb 10, 2005)

No roundness....

No symmetry... (wheel arches, front is bigger. headlights and taillights are no more symmetric)

Focus style headlights...

what more? All those changes are worse.. Why didn't they change the roof lines also and call it another model either than TT..

I guess there will be more things to hate.. Interior can never be as good as MK1 in my opinion.

It seems it's longer and taller.. Hope it won't be heavier..

I looked again and again I never felt like when I look at MK1 TT.. When I look at these pics I see a Mitsubishi Eclipse :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Not sure I'm going to like it! :?

In my eye there will only ever be one classic TT and that is the original - mk 1


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

This is not what I was expecting.

The TTII is...........SHOCKING!

MKI all the way....a classic.

Please tell me this isnt true!

Then again, what did we expect? How can you improve MKI ?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I honestly think the MKII is going to be great....From bits and pieces i've heard...I'm not going to be dissapointed...Style wise. Should also be more driver focused and quicker  .....If i can't afford the RS4 then i cant wait for the MKII.


----------



## Titus_V6 (Jan 19, 2006)

Well,

Hmmmm,

I agree, the Mk1 has a timeless, groundbreaking look to it. FFS it still looks fantastic now.

Its gonna take something special to eclipse the original package. Yes we all know it does not handle like a Lotus Elise, but there is more to the TT than just appealing to Tiff going around Coombe with his hair on fire.

Given Audi's track record I have to put myself in the "Grumpy Old Hector" corner. I cant see Audi pulling off a sequel. Im sure the new TT will be bigger and faster but I am not convinced they can recreate the "essence" given their track record. Look at the face lifted A4, scary. The rest of the range is just bland euro boxes with big corporate grills.

I dont think Audi has the corporate balls to deliver this one. Hope I am totally wrong.

Just $0.02


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

MK1 is tired and out of date, they have to move forward else they will lose even more ground against all the other car makers. Im looking forward to the MKII. I do think it will be a much better car. Lets face it the MKI did have the looks but thats all. Its hindered by the golf chasis and the engines arent fantasic.

MKII - bring it on.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Mk1 isn't tired and out of date - it's still a smooth sexy spaceship :wink:


----------



## shivy_tt (Apr 3, 2003)

Milton Keynes is full of TTs as this is where VAG headquarters are. No matter how many TTs I see, the shape never ceases to astound me. It is perfect, the curves, the looks, the whole package.

After 5 years, I fancy a change...... Perhaps the new XK Jag? Now that looks good. But then again so the the V8 Vantage


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

:roll: It was first designed in say '97/'98 so its hardly an up to date design.

I prefer to think of it more like a timeless classic 8)


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> I do think it will be a much better car.


You will be surprised how much better. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Iceman said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I do think it will be a much better car.
> ...


For once... myself and Iceman agree :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I hate to say it but just looking at Icemans and Nutts sig pic. From the front..I think the MKI looks dated.....Oh crap


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nah! ... that's just the power of suggestion. Don't look directly into their angel eyes or they'll have you! [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jam225 said:


> :roll: It was first designed in say '97/'98 so its hardly an up to date design.
> 
> I prefer to think of it more like a timeless classic 8)


It was unveiled in '95 so the chassis design etc are early mid 90's. Things will have moved on so much since then. The new A3 for example was a major improvement (I'm really looking forward to the S3).

The current TT which ever way you look at it is an old car now.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

If that isn't red hearing then I'll have to rub chillies in my eye's if I see one on the road [smiley=freak.gif]

Lets face it if they were listening to Hendrix whilst designing the current model they must have fooking Dido on at the moment :lol:

It won't be that bland................or wil it :?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

I decide lon ago never to judge a new car until I saw it in the metal .I like the look of the new model but when we see the car in the flesh and drive it then will be the time to judge it.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

There seem to be two camps on this forum: one which believes that the TT can never be bettered, and blinding take these shots of a heavily masked MK2 has gospel; and one that appreciates that the MK1 is gorgeous and would own one in a heartbeat, but realises that the MK2 will be a step forward in both design and technology. Don't believe for a second that Audi have put a step wrong. Although my money's on the pop-up spoiler dropping everytime you sneeze.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Karcsi said:


> There seem to be two camps on this forum: one which believes that the TT can never be bettered, and blinding take these shots of a heavily masked MK2 has gospel; and one that appreciates that the MK1 is gorgeous and would own one in a heartbeat, but realises that the MK2 will be a step forward in both design and technology. Don't believe for a second that Audi have put a step wrong. Although my money's on the pop-up spoiler dropping everytime you sneeze.


Theres also the ones that just dont like change. Or just cynical.

The MKI maybe a design icon...But i dont think ive ever seen a car where i thought the previous models looked better. As soon as a new one comes along the old one looks dated.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Spot on! I meant the first camp for the cynics.

BTW. Anyone noticed the red light in the rear bumper:










Fog light?

Oh, and the 'box' around the number plate is certainly fake.

Bottom line is, it will look fantastic in its own right! Just think of it in the same way as the MK2 MX-5 - it takes nothing away from the icon that is the original TT.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

As Nutts said (who may have seen the real MK2 TT) this car is disguised and it has tapes and other covers to hide the real TT.

As it was spotted the real light are concealed and there must be more lines hidden away.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

The worst thing i swear some people think its the finished article. I mean like Audi are really going to release a car with a rear end like that.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> The worst thing i swear some people think its the finished article. I mean like Audi are really going to release a car with a rear end like that.


The arse on the above car looks like the arse on the old A6, so.....................yes.  :roll:


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

What about this then!?


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

What about this then!?


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

What about this then!?


----------



## golfmadeasy (Aug 22, 2005)

I hope the car doesnt look like that i dont like it at all


----------



## shazs225TTC (Jan 2, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> What about this then!?





Mysterio said:


> What about this then!?





Mysterio said:


> What about this then!?


What about what then??

What about what then??

What about what then??

:lol: :lol: :lol: [/quote]


----------



## poTTy (Jan 20, 2004)

I think the Mk 1 is a design classic which will be very hard to follow.

Look at automotive history....

Mini - took 40 or so years to radically change the design and even then I'm not sure the character is there (looks girlie to me).

Mustang - also took Ford 40 years to produce another 'stang that captured the hearts of the fans of the original. Those produced in between never did.

Bettle - The new Beetle, well do I need to say anymore, and thats from the VW camp.

My point is that the original is always the best and the one people remember.

It's hard to tell what the new one will be like but you can be certain that it will be significantly 'cost-reduced' if the rest of the VW/Audi range is anything to go by. Also, expect to see even more component sharing...will it be more Audi or Skoda ?

As for the pop-up spolier, hardly a ground breaking original is it ?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

shazs225TTC said:


> Mysterio said:
> 
> 
> > http://a332.g.akamai.net/f/332/936/12h/www.edmunds.com/media/il/news/2006/0310/07.audi.tt.r34.500.jpg
> ...


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Hmm. I bl00dy well hope not!! :x


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> jam225 said:
> 
> 
> > :roll: It was first designed in say '97/'98 so its hardly an up to date design.
> ...


Further to my comments above, I just found this in March's Top Gear magazine. The first and last senstances are the key words.



> THE TT IS AN OLD CAR NOW





> ...residuals will haemorrhage when the new car comes.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

9 out of 20 - eek. thats not good.

Called dealer today - hes heard nothing.


----------



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

If the above pics of the rear end are correct I, for one, don`t like it as much as the current model.
What is the point of having a high level brake light on the same level as the normal rear lights? Why not locate it either at the lower end of the rear window or at the top?

It will also be very interesting to see if the last sentence in March`s Top Gear magazine comes to fruition.

rogerman


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Does the summary say, "Still a good car, but ready for its pension"? Have to agree with that.

Unfortunately, it was never a driver's car. It got away with it as it looks out of this world and has quattro. But, although the shape is timeless, handling in your average hatchback has moved on leaps and bounds. It's time for a change. As I've said before, looks are no longer enough.


----------

